
Elon Musk Isn’t Religious Enough to Colonize Mars - Luc
http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/10/10/elon-musk-isnt-religious-enough-to-colonize-mars/
======
imaginenore
This article is a great example how religions try to infiltrate new tech. The
argument is completely nonsensical.

~~~
gus_massa
Agree.

From the article:

> _That means asking and answering initially awkward questions, like, would we
> be best off if our first Martian colonists were religious observers?_

I propose to send to Mars only people that has a different religion than the
author. Is that still a good idea for him?

------
zerognowl
The whole enterprise of space exploration has deep roots in religion,
specifically the lunar missions where apparently landing man on the moon was
expressing Christendom.

If "keeping the light of human consciousness on" as suggested by Musk is not
religious, well it does sound very religious.

~~~
imaginenore
Bullshit. The lunar missions were the result of the space race with USSR.

